

Ask HN: Getting Game Art Done - gierach

I&#x27;m building a video game (2d&#x2F;mobile) and am finding out how labor-intensive art asset creation can be.  I know I&#x27;m not efficient yet and am making rookie mistakes, but even so, I&#x27;m looking for alternatives.  Does anyone have recommendations for companies, studios or individuals that will make game art on a contract or per-sprite basis?  Also, I&#x27;m using a mixture of Adobe Flash and Photoshop to build my spritesheets right now.  If there&#x27;s a better tool set for this work, I&#x27;m all ears.
======
serf
Check out the sprite artists on Fiverr . Sounds corny, but i've had good luck
-- and they mostly all work on a per-sprite basis.

~~~
gierach
This is awesome! Exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!

